# EX 4-20mA Geber



## ElektrotechnikPA (21 Juni 2022)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach nem Stromschleifenkalibrator, sowas wie das Fluke 707 ex.

Wichtig: Arbeit im Ex Bereich. 

Kann jemand etwas anbieten?


----------



## ElektrotechnikPA (21 Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen,

Hat jemand nen Rat bzw. eine Empfehlung, welcher Stromschleifenkalibrator auf dem aktuellen Markt ist? Fluke vertreibt nichts mehr, so wie es aussieht. Da war mir das 707 ex bekannt, zu einem erschwinglichen Preis.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## escride1 (21 Juni 2022)

Fluke 707 Stromschleifenkalibrator mit Quick Click-Knopf
					

Stromschleifenkalibrierung – Der neue Stromschleifenkalibrator Fluke 707 ist eine kostengünstige, integrierte Lösung zur Kalibrierung, Reparatur und Instandhaltung von Stromschleifen.




					www.fluke.com


----------



## ElektrotechnikPA (21 Juni 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Fluke 707 Stromschleifenkalibrator mit Quick Click-Knopf
> 
> 
> Stromschleifenkalibrierung – Der neue Stromschleifenkalibrator Fluke 707 ist eine kostengünstige, integrierte Lösung zur Kalibrierung, Reparatur und Instandhaltung von Stromschleifen.
> ...



Ich benötige es für den Ex Bereich.


----------



## Andre1977 (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo ElektrotechnikPA,
Messgerät im Ex-Bereich, das bedeutet doch das du im Ex-Bereich was Messen willst, bzw. ein Signal ausgeben willst.
Dabei bist du im Ex-Bereich und musst ein Klemmkasten oder Schaltschrank öffnen im Ex-Bereich.
Hier für braucht man, so wie ich es kenne, eine Erlaubniss vom Kunden.
Mit dieser Erlaubnis erhält man auch ein Exometer.
Wenn man diesen Exometer bei sich mit führt und dieser nichts anzeigt, dann kann man auch mit nicht Ex-Geräten im Ex-Bereich Arbeiten, wen diese Angemeldet sind.

Wenn ich es richtig deute, möchtest du bestimmt ein Signal z.B. von 4-20 mA an einen Aktor geben.
Je nach Aktor, wenn er fremd versorgt wird, verliert der Aktor doch seine Zulassung,oder? (Bin mir unsicher, ab wann das genau gilt)


----------



## Ing_Lupo (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo 

so kenne ich das auch. 

Wenn man mit Feuerschein (Arbeitserlaubnis) den Aktor über Ex Trennverstärker ansteuert verliert er nicht die Zulassung. 

Oder man investiert in einen zertifizierten ex Kalibrator.


----------



## ElektrotechnikPA (22 Juni 2022)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Hallo ElektrotechnikPA,
> Messgerät im Ex-Bereich, das bedeutet doch das du im Ex-Bereich was Messen willst, bzw. ein Signal ausgeben willst.
> Dabei bist du im Ex-Bereich und musst ein Klemmkasten oder Schaltschrank öffnen im Ex-Bereich.
> Hier für braucht man, so wie ich es kenne, eine Erlaubniss vom Kunden.
> ...


Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich befinde mich im EX-Bereich und führe nur den Loopcheck durch. Klemme beispielsweise einen Transmitter ab und gebe mein Signal drauf (simuliere den Prozesswert), in der Software wirds dann geprüft.

Der Kunde schreibt das eigensichere Gerät vor, da komm ich nicht dran vorbei. Was zulässig ist, was zulässig sein könnte spielt dabei fast keine Rolle, es wird einfach verlangt.

Ich habe das Fluke 707 EX, jedoch auch auf anderen Baustellen. Das Problem ist/war einfach, dass es das nicht mehr gibt - möchte es aber auch in dieser Niederlassung lagernd haben.

Von Fluke bekam ich heute die Rückmeldung, dass folgende Geräte passen:

Fluke 718 EX

Fluke 718 EX 30

Fluke 718 EX 300

Mal sehen was das is.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (22 Juni 2022)

Hallo

Invest ca. 5000,- €


----------



## Elektro12345 (8 September 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell genau dasselbe Problem, aber bei dem Fluke718, der gibt doch keine Schleifenspannung raus zum Versorgen der Transmitter, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------

